# Подскажите, пожалуйста, в лечении



## максим1989 (20 Май 2016)

Подскажите! Не давно заболела спина ,сделал кт а там вот такое не утишающее заключение. Как можно это лечить что в таких случаях разрешено а что нет ,подскажите пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Май 2016)

Снимки покажите.
А что Вас пугает?
Есть проблема, скорее врождённая. Не знали и не жалели. Она себя проявила.
Теперь знаете, если будете соблюдать правила, причём не особенные правила, а правила для всех одинаковые, то дай Бог все будет терпимо.
Не поможет. Достаточно отработанная операция.
Вот если бы ногу сломали и Вам сказали что если хотите быстро восстановиться, без трёх месяцев гипса, то ведь согласились бы на операцию с железом.
И тут так же, только вопрос об операции зависит не от наличия проблемы, а от того как она себя проявляет.
А как она себя проявляет и как будет проявлять, в отличии от перелома, зависит от Вас.


----------



## La murr (21 Май 2016)

*максим1989*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## максим1989 (21 Май 2016)

Доктор Ступин.
Извините за качество снимков надеюсь на них будет все видно.Пугают дальнейшие последствия если бездействовать ,а дальнейшее я так понимаю операция если это все оставить как есть.хотелось бы узнать чем это можно остановить ,потому что многие пишут что надо закачивать спину в тренажерных залах но а некоторые относятся категорически ,возможно гимнастика ?.Хотелось бы узнать мнение специалиста что действительно разрешается в таких случаях и помогает а что нет .Спасибо


----------

